# Bag Limit On Menominee Whitefish



## burbotman (Feb 20, 2001)

I have a question for Boehr:I know that the limit on lake whitefish and lake herring(ciscoes) is 12,but does that apply to menominees,too? I was wondering that so I dont receive a ticket for overlimit.I'm pretty sure that there is no limit on menominees since they are not specifically listed in the fishing guide.Are they classed under"other fish" in the fishing guide or are they classed under"lake whitefish/lake herring?I know this may sound like a dumb question to fisherman in the know,but like the saying goes,"The only dumb question is the question not asked".I'm just making sure so I'm on the right side of the law.I don't need to "land" any tickets.Thanks......


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Not a dumb question at all. No limit on Menominee's just be careful because Menominee's look close to a Lake Whitefish. A fishermen without experience can get the two confused. Menominee's are normally more slender than a Lake Whitefish and the tip of snout below level of eye and has single flap dividing a nostril, a Lake Whitefish the snout overhanging mouth and has two flaps dividing a nostril.

Actually, Menominee is a common name for what is actually the Round Whitefish or _Prosopium cylindraceum_. Other common names include pilot, frost or round fish. Menominee and the Lake Whitefish are both members of the salmon family.


----------

